# What do I do? (Part 2)



## Wesley_Skiddles (Dec 28, 2001)

Okay, everyone! This is getting SERIOUS. (Oh, trouble! Big trouble!!!)

Wesley the Mushroom Gatherer needs some GOOD explanations, now. Reasonable explanations. SOUND explanations!!!

I tried to get rid of the beautiful, golden, vibrating, vocano-smelling ring that I found in the middle of the circle of violet mushrooms outside my home, in the hollow, beneath the bridge, near the castle, etc. (See message to "Courtney" below.)

But the next morning the ring came back!

And (BIG TROUBLE! REALLY BIG TROUBLE!!!) now, there are dozens of strange, weapon-wielding, man and beast-like creatures surrounding my heretofore safe, comfortable, humble home.

The grunting and howling and speaking in tongues I do not comprehend and wailing is frightening to my ears! First this ring shows up. And now, hundreds of noisy, menacing visitors from who knows where?

Explanations! I need explanations! Sincerely.


----------



## Wesley_Skiddles (Dec 28, 2001)

*Courtney*

Courtney, alas, I tried what you suggested (in Part 1).

I tossed the ring off the bridge into the pool of steam water below, walked home and went to bed never to think about it again.

When I awoke, and got dressed, the ring was in my pocket. It had returned to me. And now my home is surrounded by milling hoards of creatures who seem upset about SOMETHING!!! Sincerely.


----------



## Wesley_Skiddles (Dec 28, 2001)

*?-Elessar-?, what MADNESS*

?-Elessar-?, what MADNESS makes you think WE are going ANYWHERE?!

(...Just yet...)

Are you INSANE?!

(The comments below your reply, about "Black blood mixing with red--forming a grey swirl of madness that is battle!"... Are these but thoughts you have, dreams you keep, or does trouble follow you around, too?)

First, ?-Elessar-?, WE must determine WHO the hidious creatures are? WHY they have encircled my home, chanting and caterwalding as they are? And then, WE must find out what they WANT, for surely they want SOMETHING!

(Don't worry, though, ?-Elessar-?. Iffen the UNLIKELY event we must form a fellowship (?) and leave the safety of home, hollow, bridge, and casle's shadow far behind (and--gulp!--bring swords and bows and arrows!!!), YOU shall be among the first to know. Sincerely...


----------



## Courtney (Dec 28, 2001)

First of all Wesley, not to sound rude, but I think that no one really believes you have found a ring. Perhaps if showed us a picture, we might fight it more believable. Or if you like making stories I think the place to go would be the PrancingPony section. I think, but I am not quite sure, perhaps ask one of the moderators.


----------



## Wesley_Skiddles (Dec 28, 2001)

*Dain Ironfoot, I would not wish...*

Dain Ironfoot, I would not wish a vibrating ring (or a vibrating ANYTHING!) on you or anyone I know, such is the distress the vibrating golden ring is causing.

My simple life (before this ring) is not...simple anymore.

Most mornings, Dain Ironfoot, I would awaken to birds chirping, steam water babbling, sun peeking through limbs of giant oaken trees.

Now, I awaken to a golden vibrating ring and, outside my home, a thousand ghastly beings and ghastly not-so-beings milling about with steam rising from their massive backs and all of them causing such a ruckus!!!

Dost thouest think you, your "Rangers," or anyone else from Moria might know what is going on here, Dain? I need some input. Sincerely...


----------



## Wesley_Skiddles (Dec 28, 2001)

*Courtney, when J.R.R. Tolkien...*

Courtney, did anyone ever send a post to J.R.R Tolkien suggesting he was not telling the truth about Frodo's ring? That he was making up an unbelievable story about orcs and hobbits and rings?

Like you are asking me, did anyone ever ask Mister Tolkien to show them a picture of HIS ring?

But, alas, I understand your doubt and your suspiscion.

Who wouldn't have SOME doubt and SOME suspiscion about the TRUTH when it comes to what is posted on a fantasy message board like this?

My problem, Courtney, aside from the fact that you and others may very well doubt my credibility, is that (unlike a fantasy novel) I have found a ring which seems (and smells) suspisciously familiar and now, outside my home, several thousand beastly creatures are hanging around, stomping their feet (and HOVES, Courtney! HOVES!!!) and instead of getting explanations from experts like yourself and others on this board, I am being asked if I am telling the truth about finding a beautiful, golden ring that seems to be trying to tell me something!

No, Courtney. I don't think you are rude for asking. And no, this is no prancing horse tail, either. I found a ring (actually, if you insist, it looks like the ring featured at the top of this website, only the writing on it is different), my little home is surrounded by frightening beasts with glowing eyes and, to be frank, I am a little worried. Sincerely...


----------



## legoLasS (Dec 29, 2001)

*aww*

that is so funny


----------



## The Sindar (Dec 29, 2001)

What the hell have you been talking about Wesley?

I read both your "What do i do" part 1 and 2 and seriously, what the hell are you talking about?

Retards like you don't deserve their lives.


----------



## Wesley_Skiddles (Dec 29, 2001)

*LegoLasS, oddly, I am pleased...*

LegoLasS, oddly, I am pleased you find my predicament funny.

In the world today, there seems not much to laugh about, and if my own sorry troubles bring a small smile to your lips, well, then who am I to quibble.

Alas, I wish that I could laugh with you, but double alas, I cannot, seeing as how this lovely golden ring I have found has also brought to my doorstep a LARGE and testy group of unsavory creatures chanting words I do not understand.

If you have any ideas, LegolasS, I would appreciate hearing them. Sincerely...


----------



## Wesley_Skiddles (Dec 30, 2001)

*Sindar, I don't know*

Sindar, I don't know how to make it any clearer.

Golden ring, can't get rid of it, throng of iritated creatures outside my home.

I admit, I am not the brightest light in the forest, and nobody will ever accuse me of being the fastest gatherer of mushrooms, either. But I do not feel retarded and, most certainly, I feel I deserve to live (even if it is only to discover the truth about this ring which found me.)

BTW, if as you say, "I know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve," then that leaves about one-fourth of me who you might try to get to know better. Sincerely...


----------



## Obbit Trifill (Dec 30, 2001)

*Has it occured to you, Wesley,*

that you might stick your head outside your door and ask the creatures who they are and what they want?

Maybe they have heard that you gather great mushrooms and they want to buy some. Maybe they are not "strange" at all. Maybe they are on their way home from a holiday costume party and are lost.

Are your favorite colors green and yellow?

Do you have any old or ancient tools or weapons on your walls that you never use and you sometimes wonder what they were used for but have never thought to ask?

How many fingers do you have on each hand? And if less than five, did you lose them in a mushroom gathering accident or were you born that way?


----------



## The Sindar (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Sindar, I don't know*



> _Originally posted by Wesley_Skiddles _
> *Sindar, I don't know how to make it any clearer.
> 
> Golden ring, can't get rid of it, throng of iritated creatures outside my home.
> ...





My apologies then, Wesley. I will try to get to know the other 1/4 of you better. You don't seem to be a bad guy by any means, but i was frusterated by your tough riddle. I was being opposite of the ents and was hasty to make decisions on people.

As for your problem, I suggest talking to the creatures as much as possible...


----------



## Wesley_Skiddles (Dec 30, 2001)

*Obbit Trifill, I am not...*

Obbit Trifill, I am not sure I understand why it is important how many fingers I have, but, yes, I am partial to green and yellow, if that matters.

And yes, there are some rather old and odd-looking metal and wooden objects gathering cobwebs on my walls. I never throw anything away, at least not things I do not understand--in the event I come to understand them and then find myself regretting having thrown them away because they were, perhaps, valuable.

I think your idea of asking the noisy creatures what they want is a good one.

However, I think if they want the ring, I think I will not give it to them.

It is such a pretty ring, and I am sure it is precious and, why, indeed, would I want to throw or give anything away that is precious? Sincerely...


----------



## Wesley_Skiddles (Dec 30, 2001)

*Sindar,*

Thank you for being willing to try getting to know one-quarter of me better than the three-fourths of me which, very well, may not be as good.

I gather I hold not the market on frustration, eh?

Your suggestion that I talk to the creatures outside my home is becoming a popular one, I see, and so, I think it is what I shall do. Sincerely...


----------



## legoLasS (Dec 31, 2001)

*really...*

really funny! Sincerely... 

uhm, ideas? ...laugh out loud?


----------



## Wesley_Skiddles (Jan 1, 2002)

*What do I do? (Part 3)*

Something ate my thread!

Perhaps it is only temporary, but as of midnight EST, on New Year's Eve, when I logged on to find out if experts here at "The Lord of the Rings" message board had any further advice for me about the golden ring I found and what I should do with the strange creatures collecting outside my home, my post/thread: "What do I do? (Part 2)" had disappeared.

The thread, and all of its advice and comments, were gone! Completely vanished! Into thin air!

Ever since I found this beautiful ring, I must admit, it has caused me sleepless nights and considerable angst. And now, not only do I need advice about the ring and the burly creatures circling my humble abode, but I also would like to know what happened to my post/thread that is missing.

It is a puzzle. I DO like riddles, but not the kind where posts and threads that were once here are not here any longer! Any assistance would be appreciated. It is all very confusing. Sincerely...


----------



## Uminya (Jan 1, 2002)

Your thread(s) got deleted because it/they had no point, and although they may have contained great troves of advice and opinions, it was:

A) In the wrong forum

B) Generally nonsense

C) Brought to my attention


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 1, 2002)

Your thread did not get deleted, you simply didn't look around for it. Since it had nothing much to do with The Works of J.R.R. Tolkien, the forum you had posted it in, and actually had little, if anything, to do with The Lord of the Rings, where it had been started, I moved it into the Hall of Fire, as you no doubt have figured out if you are reading this.

I'm sorry if this confused you, perhaps there was something too ambiguous about the description of the thread stating "Discussions about the book that's been declared the greatest literary work of the last thousand years.", or perhaps you felt that what you were inventing actually WAS a discussion about the book, but I could not acertain that it was for myself and so moved it here...


----------

